# How not to drill a hole in your fridge.



## Beerisyummy (30/10/13)

After days of back and forth over how to drill a couple of holes in an old fridge, I decided on the positions and got started with the first pilot hole.

Phssssssssssssssssssssss.

I only just nicked it but the fridge is toast. As soon as the pilot bit broke through the shell it caught the edge of the compressor line and cut into the line before I could stop. Bugger!

As a word of warning to anyone else trying this. Start the hole from the inside of the fridge and then gouge out the foam with a poker to see if there's a line nearby.


----------



## of mice and gods (30/10/13)

..and disconnect the fridge from the power first


----------



## justatad (30/10/13)

This might help you out next time......maybe


----------



## Dan Dan (30/10/13)

Hmmmm, wonder if that would work on a full size fridge


----------



## justatad (30/10/13)

Cant see why not, its just the alcohol evaporating from the heat of the pipes leaving the dry powder. think I seen a couple of other videos showing a similar thing.


----------



## Beerisyummy (31/10/13)

Let me just go to the cupboard and get the corn flour and rubbing alcohol.
Nope. All out.

Now all I need is some predator style infra red goggles.


The evaporation trick looks harmless enough. Unless there is an open flame nearby.
Now that sounds like fun.

I might just take the time to download the exploded parts diagram.


----------



## NewtownClown (31/10/13)

Feck that! Water sprayed onto the side of mine saved me drilling through a pipe....


----------



## NewtownClown (31/10/13)

of mice and gods said:


> ..and disconnect the fridge from the power first


How does that stop the coolant from escaping when a pipe is nicked?


----------



## Beerisyummy (31/10/13)

I did check for warmth on the outside of the fridge. It was only 60watts so only the central piping felt warm on the outside shell.

I should add that I didn't pay for it so I don't care much. I just dragged another one into the garage.

Will definitely take more care with this one.


----------



## Westo (31/10/13)

try drilling a small and shallow hole in the side then stick a pin or nail if there is nothing blocking the path of the pin or nail then proceed with a bigger hole, this method worked for me when i built mine.


----------



## Beerisyummy (31/10/13)

Hey Westo,
That's exactly what I did. 1/8 bit just off center of the line. Not intentionally of course.

If it'd hit dead center it wouldn't have been able to damage the line before I stopped the drill.

I couldnt do it again if I tried. Beginners luck I guess.


----------



## mosto (31/10/13)

I didn't trust myself not to hit something if I drilled through the side, that's why I went through the door.


----------



## Parks (31/10/13)

Beerisyummy said:


> I might just take the time to download the exploded parts diagram.


This doesn't work because the lines can be bent slightly differently from fridge to fridge. They'll give you a rough guide - e.g., no lines in the lid/top or whatever but not exactly where they run.


----------



## Chris7 (31/10/13)

First fridge I had I drilled 4 holes with no issues then one in the middle of the 4 straight into the line. I found on my next fridge that using a soldering iron to melt through the plastic and foam from the inside and then drilling up and out works well.


----------



## pk.sax (31/10/13)

Use an old school fridge with everything at the back.


----------



## of mice and gods (2/11/13)

Beerisyummy said:


> I couldnt do it again if I tried. Beginners luck I guess.


Don't tempt fate bro


----------



## of mice and gods (2/11/13)

NewtownClown said:


> How does that stop the coolant from escaping when a pipe is nicked?


...clearly it doesn't. However, what it does do is reduce your risk of being ******* electrocuted.


----------



## Beerisyummy (2/11/13)

> Use an old school fridge with everything at the back.


Just looking at this option with another freebie. I'm considering adding a heap of insulation to the unit to bring the efficiency up to scratch.


----------



## Wortgames (6/11/13)

Been there, done that h34r:

Sprayed water on the inside of a chesty to see where the lines were, marked and drilled carefully from inside, put 4 beautiful tap holes through between 2 chiller lines. Then decided to make it 6 by adding one more each end. The lines must be horizontal right? :unsure:

It was a nice chesty too, old school style, stainless interior and copper pipes, just the right size. I ended up cutting an access panel VERY CAREFULLY with a grinder and taking it round to a refrigeration place, they repaired it, fitted a gas valve and regassed it for $100 which wasn't bad. I filled the hole with expanda goo and stuck the access panel back on, bit of bog and a coat of paint sorted it out. It's been great ever since.

Bit of PVC or beer line tubing cut to length over the drill bit will stop you going too deep if that helps :beer:


----------



## Tilt (6/11/13)

I tried the technique using a soldering iron to bore a hole through the plastic and insulation. Worked beautifully. 
Came across a gas line so just moved an inch out of the way and tried again. I bogged the unused hole with some expanding foam.
Once I hit the outer skin I had a clear pilot hole for the drill.
Nice idea Chris7.


----------



## of mice and gods (8/11/13)

WortGames said:


> Bit of PVC or beer line tubing cut to length over the drill bit will stop you going too deep if that helps :beer:


killer tip!


----------

